# corner beads



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i love the metal corners beads with my stapple gun. but i want to know is a good idea to change for trim tex bead. apply with compound tube. for a bulkhead 50 feet long its easy to adjust ? what happen when the drywall are bad install ? 135 degree corner ? in english i dont know why ask it but the 3 way in the bulkhead are easy to install ?

thx 

a taper from Québec


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

If your going to do something in life change to trim tex cheaper price so bonus there and a far stronger bead then metal.... Takes some time to do your cuts but they turn out awesome once done. If boards hung bad you still have to fix the board before putting metal on. Why try to skip a step that could hurt you in the end. Long runs are also easy to apply bead. Go with mudset and you won't regret it. 

Trim tex is a product I strongly believe in and will strongly promote.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

killerjune said:


> i love the metal corners beads with my stapple gun. but i want to know is a good idea to change for trim tex bead. apply with compound tube. for a bulkhead 50 feet long its easy to adjust ? what happen when the drywall are bad install ? 135 degree corner ? in english i dont know why ask it but the 3 way in the bulkhead are easy to install ?
> 
> thx
> 
> a taper from Québec


Any thing but metal bead:thumbup:

You can talk to Machine mud about different types of bead by Private Message. He's from Quebec and speaks french:thumbup:

Theres also Moose boy (precision taping), he will even talk to you by phone,,,, if you can understand that Sudbury french.:whistling2:

From what I hear, the Google translate (French to English) don't work too well


----------

